# Show your Sunday shot of today



## pedro (Sep 22, 2013)

Today I was walking the Aare Gorge here in Switzerland. What did you do? Regards, Peter.




Z96A6466bTLKleinCropMasterALT by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice shot. I like it. Well done.


----------



## Max ☢ (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice shot indeed, I like the perspective!

I did not go out due to poor weather; instead, I tried my newly acquired 85L on a copper resonator of a cavity magnetron (among other things) - this lens is definitely not designed for close-ups, but I really like the rendition resulting from the shallow depth of field at f/1.2 (the pic below is a near 100% crop sample, hence the strong apparent chromatic aberrations):




Resonator by Max ☢, on Flickr


----------



## c-law (Sep 22, 2013)

Good stuff guys! 

Here is a shot I took today while exploring Winchester Cathedral with friends.


----------



## Max ☢ (Sep 22, 2013)

Great highlight and pause c-law! a modern reminiscence of ancient royal traditions, all that's missing is a full body armor


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 22, 2013)

Took this out on a walk by my house. 
5DIII, 300 2.8L IS +1.4x iii, ISO800 f5.6 1/60sec


----------



## rcarca (Sep 22, 2013)

Taken this evening in Marlow:




Sunset over The Thames by RCARCARCA, on Flickr


----------



## Mick (Sep 22, 2013)

Old farmhouse on the moors of northern England.


----------

